# Gift boxes...so easy with this new gadget!



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I got fed up trying to find nice (and inexpensive) little gift boxes for the things l make,...& a friend told me about a simple punch board called the ''We R memory keepers'' Gift box punch board. 
( ....just realised l sound like an ad!)
Someone asked if l could gift wrap one of my little pincushions,.....so l got my punch board out today, as l thought the smallest box , 1.75" x 1.75" x1.75" would be perfect for a walnut pincushion. The self-adhesive lace strip holds it together beautifully...
You can look this up on youtube, if you're interested in how to make them!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Great idea and thank you for sharing :thumbup: 


Pam


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

What a clever idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

How neat..Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Great little tool. :-D :-D


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Thank you, I also need to make small boxes, perfect!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

What a nice extra touch for your sweet little inclusions.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

That is great!! I will definitely be making some of these! &#10084;&#65039; Thanks!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

They are so cute. You did a very nice job.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Pretty box!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

That's adorable and much better than what you can buy. Gift wrap is unreasonably expensive.


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello Bethshangirl, Would you please tell me what a punch board is? Regards


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

This looks like a fun and useful item to have.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

If you have an envelope punch board you can make all those boxes with it too. Also can make tons of boxes using a score board.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice ..it give's that special message..Open Me..I like your choice of lace and the pattern on the box also...


----------



## quiltmom (Jul 8, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> I got fed up trying to find nice (and inexpensive) little gift boxes for the things l make,...& a friend told me about a simple punch board called the ''We R memory keepers'' Gift box punch board.
> ( ....just realised l sound like an ad!)
> Someone asked if l could gift wrap one of my little pincushions,.....so l got my punch board out today, as l thought the smallest box , 1.75" x 1.75" x1.75" would be perfect for a walnut pincushion. The self-adhesive lace strip holds it together beautifully...
> You can look this up on youtube, if you're interested in how to make them!


I have this punch board and love it. So easy and it creates so many different custom sizes! Worth the investment. I use it to put my homemade soaps in.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

What a clever gadget!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

That's lovely, I like the addition of the lace, my son is bringing me the flower maker one when he comes home at Christmas. I already have the envelope maker.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Looks very nice. I'm sure your friend will like that box almost as much as the pin cushion.


----------



## snwyowl91 (Jan 16, 2013)

I am clueless as to what you are referring to as far as the punch board. I don't craft-just knit and do wood work. Please direct me to a place where I can 'see' the punch board?
Thank you!!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Just type envelope punch board into google.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful Idea, thanks for the link.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Absolutely love your little box idea. But I also like the rolls of crochet lace. Did you make them (the lace) or were you able to buy that in a roll. If so where. I could have a hundred uses for them if they are machine made. Thanks


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Do we just look up punch board on you tube?


----------

